# Virtual Sound Output



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, I need some kind of virtual sound driver.
Well basicailly I just need anything that works as-if there was a sound card plugged into the computer. I have tried searching for one with no luck, and just wondered if anyone here had any ideas?

Many Thanks


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm not sure what you mean. Are you asking for an audio application that will work with on-board motherboard audio such as RealTek 97 to maybe take old two channel and make virtual five channel or actually looking for something that will imitate a sound card? If so you're out of luck. That would be like trying to create sound without a speaker. No hardware no sound.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I am wanting to do the latter of what you said. If I did the first of what you said about the motherboard, would this enable me to configure this as a playback device for winanmp or itunes for example? (I understand obviousally that I would not actually hear anything!) (Thanks for advice griffinspc by the way!)


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

You're welcome. If you have on-board audio/sound now you already have a playback device for all sorts of playback applications including Windows Media Player, TrayPlay, Winamp and more. Does your PC have three holes in the rear? They are usually colored pink, green and blue. The green one is for playback. Just hook up a pair of speakers and you have sound. You probably already know this but just in case.... What make and model of PC do you have?


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, It does not have any holes in the rear, the only thing which closely resembles this is a fax modem, which as a speaker socket. Unfortunatly It is not a make, as it is an old office pc, which was built by the office itself.

Even though it does not have the holes, would this mean that if I installed for example the RealTek 97 drivers I could winamp play to this? (I know I would get no physical sound, But I only need it playing for now I don't actually need the sound (long story why this is!!)

I hope that makes some sense!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

No, drivers alone won't do you'll need a sound card. This is a weird problem apparently, you need it to play but don't need to hear it. Either way a sound card is in order. The good news is depending on what type, you can get an old sound card real cheap at a local repair shop. Used, but it doesn't matter. What you will need to do is determine if you have a PCI slot for it. I would assume PCI but you never know with an "old" work computer.

Install the card, then the drivers for it and you'll have sound. I have to caution you that iPod or Winamp music may not play on an old card. Meaning the PC and card won't handle the output from an iPod or the format associated with Winamp. You're not explaining what you need to accomplish so I can't be of much more help.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok. Sorry about not explaining myself very well. I think I will go to my local PC shop and see I can pick one up Cheap. I know the "old"! PC does have PCI slots as i installed something into it the other day. 

Thanks for all the help griffinspc. 

p.s You said it's a wried problem needing to play but not hear the sound! This is because I run an Internet Radio Station, and The computer I was using broke. So I've had to yank this old pc out for temp. use, until i get the thing fixed (Hence why I did not want to have to buy a Sound Card!) But as you surgested, I should be able to pick an old one up cheaply)

Cheers


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Good luck.


----------



## targetradio (Mar 3, 2008)

"This is a weird problem apparently, you need it to play but don't need to hear it. Either way a sound card is in order."

I DO need to play without necessarily hearing....I need to stream 5 independent audio streams using "Raduga" radio software (this works just fine running 5 instances on one PC), encoding with Windows Media Encoder to five separate ports on my modem. 
The problem lies between "Raduga" and "WME"....I have tried to install 5 audio cards but am getting conflicts and audio quality issues. 
"Raduga" allows me to select any audio card/device, but WME will only play one stream with quality, the other streams are very poor audio.
It has been suggested that I try "Virtual Audio Cards" as they are not hardware and I only need an output from them to link to WME.

I hope you can develop this to help me!
My OS is W2KPro.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi there targetradio, and welcome to the forum.

I don't know much about Radguda radio software, but, taking a wild Guess It sounds a lot like all your sound card are not getting enough power, or are just really old!

I use two soundcards mostly in my setup. But for having mulipile streams, I would, yes, use some kindof virtual sound card.

I think I know what way this is heading, but before I explan how I think you can get around the problem, could you clarify what you use the different streams for? Are they fr different quality? or do they all have different outputs? et.c?


----------



## targetradio (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response Speakersrock.
Raduga is a well know radio station software programme, very reliable and easy to work with...LOL...no more advert for it but worth checking out.
The power is not an issue as I have a 500w PSU, and the soundcards are "SB live", I am sure it is an IRQ problem.

BUT...I have found the solution, thanks to Carlos Boni (IT Guru). He suggested a Virtual cable redirect and it works 100% perfectly. I found and downloaded "Virtual Audio Cable" - http://software.muzychenko.net/eng/vac.html - set up is kinda straightforward and easy to adjust. The best thing is that it costs only 21!!
I have been "streaming" 5 distinct test feeds since installing yesterday as follows;
5 instances of Raduga with 5 different playlists using 5 "Virtual Audio Cables" - input
5 instances of Windows Media Player connecting to 5 "Virtual Audio Cables" - output
I can hear each stream on other PC's on my office network, but not in real time obviously.

At the moment each stream is using one channel only, but this is beacuse I have selected that option (my working project needs only mono feed) and for a short time these test feeds will be online if anyone wants to check them out on http://81.36.215.171:8082 through 8086. As I will be tweaking and playlisting there may be short periods when a particular feed is offline.

I hope this helps anyone looking for a virtual audio card for streaming purposes.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, and no problem!
Oh right, Im not to sure how come I haven't heard of that one in that case, but at least I do now!! 

Gee!..I have been searching for something like that for ages and ages!, Thanks!!
And Im glad you have an easy fix there.

Unfortunately, I am getting nothing when I goto any of your streams. This maybe because I am too late? (Hopefully for your sake!)

I will be using the program sometime in the future, Thanks!


----------



## targetradio (Mar 3, 2008)

You must have tried during my config times, or just tried to click on the link. You need to copy and paste the link into "Windows Media Player - File - Open URL"
At the moment I am streaming 8080, 8084, 8085 and 8086 all in stereo at about 64k.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

ermmm, I still cannot connect to it (Page cannot be displayed), and neither can Winamp meida player.

Have you been to http://www.radiotoolbox.com/online_tools/cantheygetin.php to confirm your ports are open and working from the internet?


----------



## targetradio (Mar 3, 2008)

You say "Page cannot be displayed", that is the message you will get if you click on the link and IE or Mozilla is launched. I must admit I haven't tried Winamp but the links work in Windows Media Player. 
I use http://www.canyouseeme.org/ to test my ports but the link you sent me also shows them open.
This morning I checked to see how many IP address hits came up in the log and overnight I had 2 on 8080, 4 on 8084, 4 on 8085 and 7 on 8086. I had asked a few friends to try it out for me as well as posting here.
I will try out Winamp to see if there is a problem, thanks for the info.


----------



## targetradio (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't tried Winamp, are you still unable to connect Speakersrock? 
I have changed the IP address to conduct more tests to http://79.152.156.177:8085 and http://79.152.156.177:8086.
Any reports or comments would be very welcome.


----------



## targetradio (Mar 3, 2008)

I got this response from Winamp forums:
The problem is with the stream format, this is a WMA stream and by default Winamp will treat any URL where the file type is not specified as if it is an MP3. In the same way WMP will default to WMA and will play.

Use this link instead which will tell Winamp to treat the stream as WMA.

http://79.152.156.177:8085/.wma

Does it help?


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi,
Sorry I somehow missed your post yesterday!

Ok, I will try both those thinks using the approprate format then!
Mmm, good point that have there, I don't know how to chek a stream format which won't open using my standard software here, so that where I went wrong in helping you I guess!

I'll post back in a few with results of link check!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok,

The .wma one works for me fine in Winamp, but just not as an url in my browser. (Opera and IE)
I am not sure how you start a stream from within windows Media Player, am only used to it opening when I goto an url within the browser.

The first to urls you give down work in browser or Winamp for me.
Preahaps if you know how, and want me to try it, you could tell me how to start a stream in windows media player 11?!

The http://79.152.156.177:8085/.wma Stream is sound reall good though!..No skipping or anything!....Just took a little while to actually connect.


----------



## targetradio (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Speakersrock, Thanks for taking the time to check these things, I really appreciate it.

To play a stream in WMP you open it up and open Files>Open URL and paste the link into the box. Don't use the .wma link though!
If the links don't play you should check in Tools> Options>Network that the hhtp box is checked. 
You mention it took a while to connect, I am guessing that it may be a Winamp issue, but you can compare when you test WMP with the same link.

Have you tried the Virtual Audio Cable software yet? I am very impressed with it!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Alright!...They are all working fine now!

The Ips and ports don;t work in Winamp, But all three of them work in WMP - And sounding good in both players.

Winamp is quicker to connect today...Perhaps My computer was just feeling a bit bogged down yesterday when I tried!

None of the urls work from navigating to them from Opera or IE web Browsers - But I don;t know wheather this is important to you.

Can you remind me, out of interest, what program are you using to broadcast the streams?

No I have not had a chance to try it yet, as much as I would love to, I am unfortunately ridiculously bus at the moment, But have put it on a list of programs to trial for when I next to some server updates in a couple of weeks......and going by how highly you speak of it, I am hoping I would be disappointed!

You say you are running win 2000? 


Anyway, congrats on getting it working :up:, I guess it was my bad, and they have been wokring ok since you first posted in this thread!...Sorry about that!

Cheers.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, I have just had time to setup the virtual sound card software!
Its fantastic!, I highly reccomend it to anyone!

Thanks for the tip-off on this, really worth it. It solved problems I have been working to overcome for the last 1/2 year in my spare time (my system has many parts to it which makes it very confusing!), and I sorted it in 5mins!!

Thanks a lot.


----------

